# would you take this trade?



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

if the raps do get #1 and pick Lebron, would you trade him for Nene + your draft pick? (seeing as how it would hover around 2 -5 margin)


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Whoever drafts Lebron will keep him, unless they could get a defined star in return for him.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

That would be a very very hard trade to do, but i'd say yes.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> if the raps do get #1 and pick Lebron, would you trade him for Nene + your draft pick? (seeing as how it would hover around 2 -5 margin)


maybe if its 5 or something.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Whoever drafts Lebron will keep him, unless they could get a defined star in return for him.


I TOTALLY agree. Lebron is a keeper. No team would trade Lebron to Denver for Nene plus another pick unles it's # 2 or #3. I know Denver is in desperation mode at this point but you never know. Anything can happen.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> 
> 
> I TOTALLY agree. Lebron is a keeper. No team would trade Lebron to Denver for Nene plus another pick unles it's # 2 or #3. I know Denver is in desperation mode at this point but you never know. Anything can happen.


Yeah, you are definitely going to find a team, or two, that will trade a star and more for LeBron. Wheter the trade works out for that team in the long run is another story.


----------

